# Officer Down: Margena Nunez - [Fort Myers, Florida]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/23/2006
*Fla. deputy killed while at scene of fatality*

*Officer Down: Margena Nunez* - [Fort Myers, Florida]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 44
*Additional Info:* Deputy Margena Nunez had served with the Lee County Sheriff's Office for seven years. She is survived by her husband and two children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Nunez was killed when her patrol car was struck by a drunk driver. *Date of Incident:* October 22, 2006

*Fla. deputy killed while at scene of fatality*
By Nicholas P. Alajakis
NaplesNews.com
A Lee County sheriff's deputy who just days earlier was commended for saving a young man's life lost her own Sunday when her patrol car was hit by a man whom police say was drunk.
Deputy Margena Nunez, 44, was killed early Sunday while helping traffic control at the site of a road fatality on State Road 82 and 40th Street, in East Fort Myers.
According to Florida Highway Patrol reports, Nunez's vehicle was facing south in the westbound lane of State Road 82, near Sunshine Boulevard, with its emergency lights on. There were also flares on the road, detouring traffic away from the scene of the initial fatality, which killed a Fort Myers woman driving with her daughter. ...

*Full Story: Fla. deputy killed while at scene of fatality*


----------

